# Show Name Needed



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Spotted in Salem? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

When I hear Salem, "Seldom" crosses my mind...


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

It's been a while since the movie was out but being a boy how about Ghostbuster or Staypuff which I think was the giant marshmallow man


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Usually I'm not a fan of appys or white horses but Salem is cute!

Heres some names you might like!
White Knight
Powder Coated
Invisible 
Diamonds on Ice
Salem's Ghost
Seldom a Ghost
Salem After Midnight
French Vanilla
Appy To Be Here 
Appy on Purpose
Can U See My Spots
For Sure IM Appy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Lots o Dots, Spots n Dots


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Haven't had enough coffee yet....but....

When I read his barn name is Salem, it made me think of the witch trials. Maybe something with Warlock in it or related to that topic.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Salems Secret , Salems dot , Hidden Salem . 
salems folly , salem fast , salem high, play on words like sail if he is a jumper


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

The idea of seldom is really cool! And the ghost stuff is awesome too! I should have mentioned he is a western pleasure horse, that might help with suggestions. The idea of the witch trials has crossed my mind many times but I could never think of one
Thanks so much guys these are really good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsplay (Jan 25, 2011)

I really like cookies n cream but here are a few thoughts

Ghost town
Hang em high
Rollin through Salem
Show low (it's a town in northern AZ where it snows and the town is named after a card game won in the 'wild west')


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Aww he's cute! He looks just like my ma's old appy  I know it has nothing to do with Salem, but what about Dirty Harry? He looks like he would be tough to keep clean :lol:


----------



## maddog1991 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have the solution to all your show name problems!!! Just type in an optional word click the button and viola! Tons of show names!! Band Name Maker


----------



## Audacious14 (Jan 21, 2013)

I always thought short names were unique in horse shows. I really like Seldom or something along those lines. Is there a nickname you call him all the time? Maybe you can create something off of that? 
Butttttt, here's some that I like. lol 

Seldom Times
Seldom Happenings
Seldom Singing
Milk and Cookies
Rockin' Round the Clock
Oblivion
Seldom Miracles


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

He doesnt have a nickname for say but I call him Handsom


----------



## ponyface (Feb 8, 2013)

Silent Secret
Argentum (means Silver in Greek)
Salem's Silver Dust 

i'll think of more later


----------

